# Great examples of bad rebranding...[Gap logo redesign]



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

What have GAP done? Bloody awful, looks like a shitty software Co or at least a shitty bank.

Simply designed badly? designed by committee or New Gap brand director wanting to 'make a mark'??  

Can you think or any other bad rebrands?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh dear.

Weirdly they haven't updated their EU site (yet): http://www.gap.eu/

Xerox's adoption of the '3D' look in 2008 was less than convincing - http://www.frederiksamuel.com/blog/2008/01/xerox-rebranding.html


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2010)

Gap's new logo now looks just like their rivals American Apparel


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

which in turn isn't a million miles from American Airlines






Everyone's doing close-kerned Helvetica


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

Still, I suppose it means Gap can save on forking out for expensive fonts on all their computers now...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

That new logo's fine if entirely inoffensive, which is perhaps fitting for a dullard clothing emporium like Gap

It's the old blocky logo that's utterly shit and dated.  Nasty font, nasty setting, cold in feel - just horrible. It's a miracle it's survived so long


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> That new logo's fine if entirely inoffensive, which is perhaps fitting for a dullard clothing emporium like Gap
> 
> It's the old blocky logo that's utterly shit and dated.  Nasty font, nasty setting, cold in feel - just horrible. It's a miracle it's survived so long


It was a beastly typeface, but then some of the biggest brands in the world have really plain logos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

to


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone remember when PwC were going to be called "Monday"...and was promptly canned when word leaked and everyone, rightly, derided it


----------



## dessiato (Oct 6, 2010)

What was the one that Royal Mail did that was such a disaster? Obvious fail since I can't remember what it was!


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

to


----------



## dessiato (Oct 6, 2010)

found it!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

editor said:


> It was a beastly typeface, but then some of the biggest brands in the world have really plain logos.


 
I've no problem with logotypes, which all those examples you've provided are - indeed I think they're generally more in-keeping with the times than more device-heavy logo combos. 

The old gap logo was shite though - crap font, on some weird blue block for no apparent reason, dated and entirely unrepresentative of the feel of the store and brand. It whiffs of the past, and in not a good way either.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

Abbey National was the worst rebranding evah

The old logo was brilliant






they changed it for this WTF?






 It lasted 18 months til they changed it again....

British Waterways is being changed to be a charitable trust.  I await the inevitable cringemaking and money wasting rebrand.....


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

FWIW: I think Sony's block font logotype is great. 

Agreed Google however is rank...

Some of the football clubs have made mistakes, Arsenals revamped Canon lost all of its charm along the way and Liverpools is dull as dish water. 

MK Dons (single colour version), Wolves and Forrest have cracking logos.


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2010)

In fairness Abbey didn't change it again Santander bought them. Consignia was uber fail


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

It's alright, nothing to write home about, but nothing like as bad as people seem to be thinking it is. I don't think this new Gap logo will look as good on the carrier bags as the old one tho.

IMO corporate names should _always_ be in clear, simple type. Anything else looks fussy and/or messy.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

They may even come up with a bag design that's more than a logo print.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's Barclays "Nazi" eagle:





http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1554934/Barclays-plans-to-ditch-Nazi-eagle-logo.html


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> IMO corporate names should _always_ be in clear, simple type. Anything else looks fussy and/or messy.


Noo! There has to be a swish or some swirls to suggest contemporary vibrancy and 'leading from the front' energy.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

to the one on the left (terrible) and now





 (better)


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

editor said:


> Here's Barclays "Nazi" eagle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead, they should have gone with the grasshopper of Martins Bank, who merged with Barclays in 1969 






e2a: I'm slightly biased, my grandfather used to work for Martins


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> IMO corporate names should _always_ be in clear, simple type. Anything else looks fussy and/or messy.



So no ideas, logo mark or a design approach appropriate to the task in hand then... Just clear simple type at all times: I know lets use Arial it may be bland, ubiquitous and even a third hand bastardisation of Akzidenz Grotesk but hey ho.  

Utter bollocks my friend, lets put some ideas/meaning/clever into design


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

Advertising isn't design, and that's what a brand logo is - the first advert you see for it. Not only that, but there's rarely space for 'clever' and certainly none for 'meaning' in advertising, irrespective of what creatives like to think. And as an ex-media buyer who's had to sit through endless attempts of creatives trying to sell _exactly_ that line, it's utter bollocks.

I didn't say anything about not having a logo mark, but it should be the same - unfussy, simple & be easy to remember. Same goes for the aural equivalent as well.

As for putting ideas into it - that's what the rest of the marcomms & production task is; to create an image and association with that name, and to ensure the product/service delivers on the promises made.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

What a load of betty swollocks Chieftain. Let's see some examples of logos you consider that have  'ideas/meaning/clever into design' (sic) then?

I rarely seen a logo, let alone a modern creation imbued with qualities like that. Too often they seem dated, routine or a bit twee - there's good reason why leading designers and brands rarely deviate from simpler logotypes and graphic devices now. I'm afraid I'm entirely with Kyser here.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2010)

The only 'clever' I can think of off the top of my head is the arrow in FedEx


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The only 'clever' I can think of off the top of my head is the arrow in FedEx


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

Sun Microsystems old logo -


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

is good too


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


>


 
What's so clever?

The sun one is neat, yeah


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

smiley face and an arrow pointing from a to z.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The only 'clever' I can think of off the top of my head is the arrow in FedEx


 
That's not really clever mind, more the type of graphical device mentioned before. Things like that meet the simplicity criteria and can work with logotypes. 

Fact is, unless it's a cheesy picture of the van owned by the man and van service, picture based logos aren't really the thing anymore. And rightfully so imo


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah. The UPS logo is an interesting example of how the extended marcomms task works - and with really dull colours too.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> That's not really clever mind, more the type of graphical device mentioned before.


 
Eh? You seem to have set up a false opposition. The hidden arrow in the FedEx logo is a clever graphical device that conveys meaning about the company and their brand.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

One ongoing case of bad rebranding - pepsi. They've been struggling with their current form for over a decade and still can't settle on a design for it. Now, maybe this is part of the marcomms mission, to be seen as continually new, evolving, young etc, but compare that with the amendment method used by Coke.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)

*Great examples of bad rebranding...*

1.








2.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 2.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

Fuck me, the can I had the other day had the name pepsi horizontal just aboive the middle and a smaller circle-thing (technical terms here of course)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)

This is pretty bad:






Terrible in fact.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2010)

The latter is a good example of how to ruin a good logo with a SHIT typeface and colour choice.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's a good one

Every BT logo since






has been crap


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 6, 2010)

trashpony said:


> to the one on the left (terrible) and now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reggie Perrin would have been impressed at all the mini office farces that ensued during the rebrand... e.g.

In order to convey the luxurious new feel of the bigger company, all paper was replaced with heavier/thicker paper.  For a few weeks nobody could staple any of the standard documents because bigger staplers hadn't been factored in to the story.  Cue massive purchase order for bigger staplers.

All plastic cups from vending machines were recycled and turned into pencils with the company logo on them.  The logo change meant that bin-liners full of _recycled_ pencils were thrown out.  So not only was it wasteful to produce something that was used once that thing was then put through a 2nd manufacturing process and delivered back to the customer... who threw it out because the logo was out of date.

Its laughable and yet quite tragic at the same time.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed - and with fussy gradients and the like.

The DB logo is very good; a successful update of the old one because it is still recognisable but looks more modern. Also, its simplicity is well suited to the way it is used: it still works and looks good when stenciled onto a freight wagon, for example. And survives a bit of weathering. This is one of the ways the SNCF one fails.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> What a load of betty swollocks Chieftain. Let's see some examples of logos you consider that have  'ideas/meaning/clever into design' (sic) then?



Here's three examples of logos with ideas/thinking involved:


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


>


 
Clever: The orange arrow from 'A' - 'Z' 

We have everything from A to Z which in book selling terms is pretty impressive.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Advertising isn't design



No but brand design is. I do understand your view point but its not as 'clear cut' as your preferred logos might be 

I totally agree with simple and unfussy but if an idea is present it adds massively to the impact and success of any logo.



kyser_soze said:


> And as an ex-media buyer who's had to sit through endless attempts of creatives trying to sell _exactly_ that line, it's utter bollocks.



Play it safe and be forgotten.



kyser_soze said:


> As for putting ideas into it - that's what the rest of the marcomms & production task is; to create an image and association with that name, and to ensure the product/service delivers on the promises made.



Ideas should be applied at concept and driven through single mindedly to avoid them be diluted to death by committee.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 6, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Here's three examples of logos with ideas/thinking involved:
> 
> View attachment 11987


 
I like that logo, but what's it for? A shop specialising in spoons and fountain pens.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I like that logo, but what's it for? A shop specialising in spoons and fountain pens.


 
The Guild of Food Writers. Nib and Spoon...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Here's three examples of logos with ideas/thinking involved:
> 
> View attachment 11987
> 
> ...


 

Those are all uninspired, fairly generic rubbish imo, especially the tragic Rock Mafia one. Equally I'd hardly credit any of those with being successful or differentiated brands. They all really say very little about the brand tbh  - the ideas and executions are cliched imo. I'll forgive the food guild one, which somehow seems inkeeping with a less commercial organisation

If you have to stick the obvious in the logo then it's already a brand failure in my book. The logo/logotype isn't the best vehicle to carry the brand story and values. 

And 'brand design' doesn't really exist in the sense you define. You may well commission a design agency to come up with a style guide or new corporate identity, but that's a far cry from defining the brand by virtue of logo alone. 

Yep, I'm a bit of a brand nazi at heart, but I've had so many lousy logo ideas presented to me. 'Clever' ideas almost invariably have a whiff of unneeded novelty about them ime.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)

What would be your top three brandings/logos, tarannau?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)

Possibly the best ever branding typeface / logo:






Pretty much unmatched in the consistency with which it's been successfully applied across all sorts of media, and how it's been intelligently revised through the decades too, and even in the face of part-privatisation of various parts of London Transport. Something for London to be proud of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

The ones I've worked on, clearly. But if I'm honest, I prefer clean lines and simplicity over gimmickry - I like how Kodak's logo has developed and it's difficult to get away from CocaCola and things like the FedEx logo. I quite like the blockiness of the Yamaha logotype too. They all keep things simple, yet can be updated to remain relevant. 

Strangely enough the logos that work for me are for ones that have long been in existence - the Shell, well shell, the WWF panda etc - not clever, more simple and instantly recognisably.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah, there's a fine show how modish logos can quickly become outdated.

I love the Underground one mind. Again, the simplicity wins. I think it's Chieftain's idea of injecting cleverness and meaning into the logo that raised hackles, or more the spectre of all those twee concepts that creatives would bring you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 6, 2010)

shit



even shitter


----------



## Janh (Oct 6, 2010)

g force said:


> Anyone remember when PwC were going to be called "Monday"...and was promptly canned when word leaked and everyone, rightly, derided it


 
I remember that. The spiel was that 'Monday' was when the job starts, like yeh, Monday! (US mindset) whereas in the UK we don't quite look forward to Monday with the same zeal.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The ones I've worked on, clearly. But if I'm honest, I prefer clean lines and simplicity over gimmickry - I like how Kodak's logo has developed and it's difficult to get away from CocaCola and things like the FedEx logo. I quite like the blockiness of the Yamaha logotype too. They all keep things simple, yet can be updated to remain relevant.
> 
> Strangely enough the logos that work for me are for ones that have long been in existence - the Shell, well shell, the WWF panda etc - not clever, more simple and instantly recognisably.


 

Each of the logos you like have the advantages of time, massive exposure and the budget to make it so. The examples I posted contain ideas, they may not be multination hertitage brands like your favs but they do illustrate an idea. IMO the idea adds to all of the logos. I also like all of your examples and would rate say Penguins logo at the top of my list. 

I just like ideas and working them out has value for me.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The ones I've worked on, clearly.



Let's have a look then (Ps PM if it's more comfortable)


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


>


 
Great idea to use the fish but not as good a logo as the cross as a rebrand


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Who remember British Airways awful 'cultural' tail designs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2010)

g force said:


> Anyone remember when PwC were going to be called "Monday"...and was promptly canned when word leaked and everyone, rightly, derided it


 
It wasn't canned because of the derision. It was canned because they sold off the consulting practice to IBM. Possibly the rebrand was a smokescreen for the sale, though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Who remember British Airways awful 'cultural' tail designs



What was wrong with them? Always thought they were rather nice. The one they retained was by far the worst.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Who remember British Airways awful 'cultural' tail designs



O think they look great, but it sucks as branding


----------



## blueplume (Oct 6, 2010)

chieftain said:


> ... they may not be multination hertitage brands like your favs but they do illustrate an idea. IMO the idea adds to all of the logos.


 
i like this idea which has just been modernized


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The ones I've worked on, clearly. But if I'm honest, I prefer clean lines and simplicity over gimmickry - I like how Kodak's logo has developed and it's difficult to get away from CocaCola and things like the FedEx logo. I quite like the blockiness of the Yamaha logotype too. They all keep things simple, yet can be updated to remain relevant.
> 
> Strangely enough the logos that work for me are for ones that have long been in existence - the Shell, well shell, the WWF panda etc - not clever, more simple and instantly recognisably.



The subtle updates are the best. Shell, BP, a lot of the oil companies. Sainsburys (although I can't stand that maroon but it's better than the peach uniform I had to wear). Waitrose/John Lewis too - they have changed their typeface over the years to make it more modern but v subtly


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not quite rebranding but still...






becomes....


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

i do actually like the 2012 logo, but i can't look at it without seeing bart and lisa simpson now


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Then of course you've got the rebranding that falls into the 'what was the point' category...


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 7, 2010)

This is a good logo:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

though historically inaccurate


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

spartan's didn't play golf?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> though historically inaccurate


What? Here's proof:


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> spartan's didn't play golf?


 
Spartans didn't wear centurions helmets...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> spartan's didn't play golf?


 
aye, and i'm pretty sure they didn't wear roman helmets too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Then of course you've got the rebranding that falls into the 'what was the point' category...


 
That's 'bringing it up to date'. The one on the left does look a bit old fashioned. And the swoop meant nothing whereas now it's a smile


----------



## chieftain (Oct 7, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Spartans didn't wear centurions helmets...


 
They might have done in private


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, and i'm pretty sure they didn't wear roman helmets too.


 
Centurions helmets... Roman helmets are different actually... 


Roman Helmet 






Roman Imperial Helmet






Centurions Helmet


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spartan helmet


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

surely a centurion helmet is a roman helmet?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> surely a centurion helmet is a roman helmet?


 
Centurions were the general army not the Imperial army of Rome...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Centurions were the general army not the Imperial army of Rome...


 
but they were romans weren't they not? i call them romans anyhow. soldiers of the roman empire.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> but they were romans weren't they not? i call them romans anyhow. soldiers of the roman empire.


 
I can call you swedish it doesn't make it correct...

(romans were citizens of Rome as the name suggests... Imperial Army Centurions became citizens of rome after service.

Soldiers of the Roman empire were called Centurions)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2010)

mehwevs


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2010)

Asides from any helmet technicality concerns, what kind of a golf swing is being carried out there exactly? I've never played golf but even so it doesn't look right to me.






Looks more like he is attempting some kind of hammer throw.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

how many types of golf swing are there? just looks like a normal follow through to me


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

bit like this. or something.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes but he is letting it go in mid air.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

who is?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2010)

strung out said:


> who is?


 

Sorry, he is magicking it out of thin air half way through the swing. The guy in the logo.

Also he is rotating it around his head somehow. It should be like this -


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2010)

but then he wouldn't look like a spartan


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, that's not my problem


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 7, 2010)

Still a good logo


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> Still a good logo


 
It's too fussy.


----------



## samk (Oct 8, 2010)

Do we have any comic sans?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2010)

The so called 'logo' for the 2012 Olympic Games posted a long way back in the thread seems more like a graffito to me. My guess is that the designer learnt his trade tagging the walls of his local area before getting into college.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 8, 2010)

Japan Air Lines. From an instantly identifiable and unique emblem to a total non-entity splotch. Complete fail.

Before:






After:


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 8, 2010)

OO, that's not good at all.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2010)

Things are getting interesting with Gap now claiming it has sole rights to use the word 'Gap' and taking legal action against social networking site Gapnote.



> Khaki peddler*The Gap is currently at the mercy of an angry online mob because of its recent logo change from the stodgy blue square enclosed “The Gap” to the American Apparel-esque “The Gap” with a blue square at the top right (see left). There’s now an epic Facebook post, mandatory*fake Twitter account, a Gap logo generation engineas well as a spin-off redesign attempt which has not yet been revealed. Key takeway: The Internet takes branding seriously, we get it. But apparently not as seriously as The Gap itself, which recently filed suit against stealth social networking site Gapnote for trademark infringement.
> 
> While this isn’t a clear cut David and Goliath battle (The Gap has had its “Gap” trademark for a number of years) it’s interesting as The Gap, which recently had a monumental Groupon day boosting its tech hipster cred, is starting to take social media very seriously. As does Gapnote, based on the fact that it’s built its whole business around being a social network for past, present and future (heh).
> 
> ...The Gap is demanding in the suit that the Gapnote both change its name and give up the URL Gapnote.com as it holds that the Gapnote’s branding is too similar to its trademark. Or at least one of its trademarks (see below). When the Gapnote conceded during negotiations that it could possibly change its font (the two logos are in fact sort of similar), The Gap was still after the Gapnote.com domain and Gapnote name, hence going to trial.




http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/generation-gap/


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not sure which I prefer here:











I think I like the original best:


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2010)

Tee hee!



> Gap has announced on its Facebook Page that it is scrapping its new logo design efforts, acquiescing to a torrent of criticism coming primarily from Facebook and Twitter users.
> 
> Last week, Gap unveiled a new logo, one it called “a more contemporary, modern expression.” The retailer’s customers were not so thrilled about the change, and Gap decided to ask users for their logo design ideas instead. However, that course of action has now been reversed, as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## chieftain (Oct 15, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The ones I've worked on, clearly.





chieftain said:


> Let's have a look then (Ps PM if it's more comfortable)


 
I'm still interested in seeing your branding/logo examples tarannau.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 15, 2010)

A good list from 2008: http://www.smashingapps.com/2008/11...-rebranding-in-2008-for-your-inspiration.html

IMO Now working better: Tasti D-Lite, Memorex, Animal Planet, Stop & Shop, Quick Chek, Barclaycard, WNYC, Museum of London


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 15, 2010)

There's branding and there's branding:


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 15, 2010)

That pic could have come in handy if I'd thought of it a few days ago...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 15, 2010)

editor said:


> ...
> I think I like the original best:



There's proper old school money value in that. Those were the days. The days you could trust the PO with your cash. The placcy web logo just devalues like erm... a devaluing thing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2010)

chieftain said:


> A good list from 2008: http://www.smashingapps.com/2008/11...-rebranding-in-2008-for-your-inspiration.html
> 
> IMO Now working better: Tasti D-Lite, Memorex, Animal Planet, Stop & Shop, Quick Chek, Barclaycard, WNYC, Museum of London


 
The Mindshare one is shit, mind  Typical media buying agency effort tho. Some of the worst corporate marketing stuff I've ever seen was ad/media agency promotional stuff.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2010)

God there's some bad ones there. Yellow pages, what were they thinking?! That old one's a classic and it's _actually yellow_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2010)

Anything shaded or 3Dish, looks utter shite. 

Also, what was the Museum of London's brief? Less Museum more playpark? Looks crap.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually quite like the MoL logo...


----------



## robotmiss (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 13, 2010)

The best brand logos never need re-working.






The new Gap logo looks like it should read 'Gas'.


----------

